# First 2 Blocks Competition



## PandaCuber (Jan 16, 2012)

This will be an F2B forum competition on the 3x3. A new round will begin every other 3 or 4 days. If you miss a round, dont worry. 
There are two categories: Two-handed and One-handed(Will begin January 23rd.) 
No points here. Sorry.

1)Scrambles will be taken from qqtimer.
2)You scramble and get 15 second inspection.
3)Solve First 2 Blocks, leaving M slice and U face unsolved. 
4)Average of 12 will be used.
5)Did I mention to have fun? 

*Round 1 Scrambles*



Spoiler



1. F' U2 F D2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 F R B' U2 L2 F U' F' L2 R2
2. U2 L B2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' D L F2 L2 D' F' R U
3. D L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R
4. U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D U F2 U' R U F' D' L B' L' D2 B2 U
5. L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 R D' B U' F U F D' L B2
6. L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U R F' D F' U' F' L' D2
7. B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' B U' R F U' F' R' D2 L F R
8. F2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 B' D F' U' B U R' U' B' U2 
9. D' B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 D B2 L' F L2 R' B' L' F R' U L'
10. F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 F D' B R' F' L' U R2 B' R
11. D2 F L2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 R F' L' D F L U R2 B2 
12. U F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' B' D' U' R' F' D2 L2 U B' F2



Other Sub-Step Competitions:

F2L
First 2 Layers of CFOP
Last Layer
Last Layer
LSE
Last Six Edge of Roux


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh nice, I could always use some practice at this.

8.92, (7.33), 9.55, 9.39, 9.47, 11.14, 11.64, 8.05, 9.76, 9.38, 9.72, (11.66) => 9.70


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2012)

24.49

24.99, 21.43, 32.87, 34.33, 18.69, 21.59, 28.43, 49.35, 17.30, 19.40, 20.84, 22.32

Suck on that you Rouxers.

Would have been better for me to just do F2L.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 16, 2012)

I promised not to do White on D (doing the colour neutral course), but ill make an exception.
Session Average: 5.74
σ: 1.03
Best Time: 4.04
Worst Time: 7.06
Individual Times:
6.72, 4.24, (4.04), 6.80, 6.07, 6.25, 5.06, 5.55, 4.94, 5.76, (7.06), 6.03

Notbad


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you please mention you were inspired by my F2L Competition?  I'm trying to get it more popular.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 16, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I promised not to do White on D (doing the colour neutral course), but ill make an exception.


 
nooooooooo 5BLD how could you!!!! You gotta follow the course!


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 16, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Can you please mention you were inspired by my F2L Competition?  I'm trying to get it more popular.


 
I want mine popular. You mention my comp in yours and yours in mine. Deal?


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Deal!


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 16, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> nooooooooo 5BLD how could you!!!! You gotta follow the course!


 
Sowie. You'll be even more unhappy to hear I broke my pb and sub8, for once, with white because I wanted to assure myself that my speed with nonCN wasn't slowered.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 16, 2012)

9.11, 12.89, 11.23, 8.69, (19.89), 9.95, 12.76, 9.35, 9.22, 7.72, 8.31, (6.92) = current avg12: 9.92 (σ = 1.80)

the 19 does even need anything to be said that was stupid wtf i am duMb... howwever the 7.27 had a sexy block look at it

z U R L' D' L2 F' L'

LOL, I AVERAGE LIKE 20


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> 9.11, 12.89, 11.23, 8.69, (19.89), 9.95, 12.76, 9.35, 9.22, 7.72, 8.31, (6.92)


 
Whats the Ao12?


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 16, 2012)

/\
9.923
Uh, I feel like a nice person now.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 16, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> /\
> 9.923
> Uh, I feel like a nice person now.


 


= current avg12: 9.92 (σ = 1.80)

Last edited by Cool Frog; 47 Minutes Ago at 01:32 PM.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll be participating for sure! I'm still pretty new to Roux, so my F2B is currently 30ish, but hopefully that'll be good motivation!

Don't have my good cube right now with me, will post tonight.

By the way, does QQ timer take your 12 results, take off the worst and best and calculate the Ao12 average with the remaining 10 times?


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 17, 2012)

Sarahjdes said:


> I'll be participating for sure! I'm still pretty new to Roux, so my F2B is currently 30ish, but hopefully that'll be good motivation!
> 
> Don't have my good cube right now with me, will post tonight.
> 
> By the way, does QQ timer take your 12 results, take off the worst and best and calculate the Ao12 average with the remaining 10 times?


 
Yes.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 17, 2012)

F2B - Round 1

Ao12 : 32.65 (σ = 4.34)

28.59, 31.33, 40.87, 31.67, 34.99, 31.50, 45.50, 32.82, 38.54, 27.75, 26.46, 28.48

Well, I can say my average was sub-50 three days ago... Oh well! Getting there...

By the way, am I supposed to finish up the cube before applying the next scramble? I did.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 17, 2012)

Sarahjdes said:


> By the way, am I supposed to finish up the cube before applying the next scramble? I did.


 
You can if you want. As long as the cube is scrambled.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd say yes, unless you always solve the same pieces every time. (Since that's the only way you will get the same scrambles as everyone else.)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jan 17, 2012)

Heh, I figure I need some practice with this, since it's my slower half of the solve anyway. 

avg12: 6.022 (σ = 0.58)
3.965, 6.410, 7.279, 5.184, 5.440, 6.250, 5.905, 5.499, 8.095, 6.463, 6.096, 5.696


----------



## JasonK (Jan 18, 2012)

10.09, 20.86, (9.26), 18.04, 11.75, (20.86), 19.77, 16.08, 13.02, 11.50, 18.81, 16.24 = *15.62*

Not a Rouxer but I've been practising it a bit recently. After getting the 10 and 9 at the start I was thinking "wow, maybe I'm actually getting good at this!". Needless to say it didn't stay that way


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2012)

*15.04* a12, 13.39 a5, 9.30 single (on the 11th scramble).
My fastest F2B was one of my least efficient. I said "right, aim for high TPS."
I've been trying for efficient block over the past few days, I'm so much quicker with spammy CFOP style, but I'm hoping forcing myself to block-build will help in the long run.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 18, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> *15.04* a12, 13.39 a5, 9.30 single (on the 11th scramble).
> My fastest F2B was one of my least efficient. I said "right, aim for high TPS."
> I've been trying for efficient block over the past few days, I'm so much quicker with spammy CFOP style, but I'm hoping forcing myself to block-build will help in the long run.


 
It will. I didn't do that, and I got stuck around the 16 mark. After I took a month or so and forced efficiency on myself, I hit 13-14.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 19, 2012)

I would like to announce that Round 2 will begin in 30 minutes. If you don't make it, do not worry, just continue onto the next Round.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 19, 2012)

7.78, 5.02, 7.71, 8.74, 9.95, 8.53, 9.42, 10.55, 5.63, 6.03, 7.60, 8.98 = 8.04

Pretty good. A few easy ones in there.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 19, 2012)

*Round 1 Results & Scrambles*

Sorry this took so long. The site went down:fp and I didnt get to update this.


5.74	5BLD
6.02	Phlippieskezer
8.04	DavidWoner
9.70	qqwref
9.92	Cool Frog
15.04	Tim Major
15.62	WTF2L?
24.49	emolover
32.65	Sarahjdes

*
Round 2 Scrambles*:


1) D F' L2 U2 B2 D' R' L' U' F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F
2) U R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 R U2 R2 U' B' D2 U B L2 U2
3) D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 U L U' R2 F' R' B2 R B' D' R'
4) D2 L2 F D2 B D2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U' F U' R D' L B' U L2 U2
5) L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 F2 U B2 D L2 B' L2 B2 R' D' L D F D2 R2
6) D2 U' R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L D' F D' U R2 D F R B'
7) R2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D B' D' R U2 L' R2 U'
8) L2 U' L2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' F2 L' D' B2 D F' D L U
9) F' D2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D F' R' U L2 D' F D' B R'
10) L2 U L2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' R' B L' D B2 F R' U' B2 R2
11) R2 F D2 B U2 B2 F' L2 F D2 F R' F' L B U B2 R' F2 L2 F2
12) U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B' U L2 R F' D' L2 U' B' L'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 20, 2012)

Session average: 8.26
1. 6.76 
2. 7.51 
3. (9.62) 
4. 9.47 
5. (6.05) 
6. 7.75 
7. 8.88 
8. 8.72 
9. 8.42 
10. 8.59 
11. 8.62 
12. 7.87


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 20, 2012)

6.85, 4.98, 12.13, 7.43, 6.50, 6.16, 10.10, 8.10, 6.32, 8.85, 8.35, 7.39 = 7.61

Turn really fast during second block.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

*Points*

This competition needs to be spiced up just a little bit, so I am introducing the points system. It will begin on Round 3.

*Points*:

It is very simple. If you participate, you get points. If you don't, you lose points. 

Doing 2H gets you 1 point. 
Doing OH* gets you 2 points. 
And if you miss a round, you lose 3 points. 
If you break your previous average, you get an extra point.
If you get top 5, youll get extra points.
Ex:
1st = 6points
2nd = 5points
3rd = 4points.
4th = 3points
5th = 2points
6th and on = 1 point for participation

The reason I will take points away if you don't participate, is to motivate cubers to keep practicing this sub-step, because this is a fundamental step. Especially if Roux is your main method. 

Then you can also gain points by getting into the Top 5 or if you break your previous average.

Yes this is a competition, but you will not win any prizes, except for faster times. 

Points will not win you anything, except for pride and joy. 

*You do not have to do OH if you don't want to.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> This competition needs to be spiced up just a little bit, so I am introducing the points system. It will begin on Round 3.
> 
> *Points*:
> 
> ...


So we won't get any points for beating a certain amount of competitors like in the LL comp?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> So we won't get any points for beating a certain amount of competitors like in the LL comp?


 
Idk how they do it in LL comp. I made this up when I wrote it lol. I will check it out.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you should at least award points for winning/runners up, or breaking a certain individual barrier (more complicated, but will be more motivatin I guess).

In addition to the current proposed point scheme, to motivate people to actually do it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> So we won't get any points for beating a certain amount of competitors like in the LL comp?


 
The thing is, we dont have as many competitors as the LL Comp. So either way, we will end up with low digit numbers. 
And all that math, makes everything extremely complicated.



5BLD said:


> I think you should at least award points for winning/runners up, or breaking a certain individual barrier (more complicated, but will be more motivatin I guess).
> 
> In addition to the current proposed point scheme, to motivate people to actually do it.


 

Okay, how about this, 
If you break your previous average, you get an extra point. 
If you get top 5, youll get the number of points according to your place.
Ex: 
1st = 5points
2nd = 4points
3rd = 3points.
Etc.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 22, 2012)

avg: 15.30

17.81, (12.37), 17.44, 12.71, 12.50, 14.46, 16.83, (19.39), 14.31, 14.43, 15.36, 17.11


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 22, 2012)

1. 9.97
2. 11.21
3. 9.22
4. 9.08
5. 5.72
6. 8.21
7. 6.02
8. 10.50
9. 12.00
10. 7.50
11. 8.02
12. 7.58

Avg/12: 8.73

Lol, I suck soo bad considering Roux is my main...


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 22, 2012)

*7.73*

8.34, 9.87, 8.34, 7.33, 7.04, 8.88, 5.75, 7.84, 7.61, 8.31, 7.84, 5.23

Very inconsistent cause im not fully bi-CN yet.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 23, 2012)

F2B - Round 2

Ao12 : 31.62 (σ = 1.92)

50.22, 29.31, 24.37, 33.95, 31.89, 34.37, 31.41, 29.09, 30.31, 34.00, 31.02, 30.84

Getting there...


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 23, 2012)

3.88, 5.29, 5.27, 4.78, (7.31), 5.12, 5.01, 4.46, (3.36), 5.71, 6.32, 5.96 = 5.18

would have been sub 5 if i didn't biff the last 3


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 24, 2012)

*Results and Scrambles*

*RESULTS:*

Points Times Names
7	5.18	BigGreen
7	7.61	DavidWoner
5	7.73	PandaCuber 
4	8.26	JonnyWhoopes
3	8.73	Cheese11
2	31.62	Sarahjdes
1	15.3	tasguitar7


BigGreen for example: 1 Point for participation and 6 points for coming in first. 

Then we have Sarahjdes. 1 point for participation and another for beating previous times. Even though Sarahjdes had the slowest times, he/she did not come in last. 

*
Scrambles:*

2H:
1) R' B2 U2 L F2 D2 L R2 D2 L B2 F' D' U2 R' D L' R2 D'
2) F' L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F U B F2 U' F L F2 D L2 F' R'
3) D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F R' F2 R' D' B2 D2 U' R U2
4) L2 D' F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L' R F L2 R' B' L D F U2
5) D L2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 U' F' D' U' L' B' R' B' L' D2 U'
6) D2 L U' F2 L' D' F L B' L D2 B2 R2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 D2
7) U2 B2 D U L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B D' R' U2 F2 D F' R B F'
8) B' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 B' U' B L' B R2 U2 R' U' F' L'
9) B2 U2 R U2 F2 L U2 L' D2 L' R D U B' D2 B2 L' F R' U F'
10) D' B2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 U B' L2 R U' F2 D2 B L' U' R'
11) F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B' L D U2 F2 R B' F U' R
12) B L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F R F D R' D2 L U F' D' L'

OH:
1) R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 L2 U' F' D' U' B' L2 R' B2 F L U'
2) F2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B' F' D' U' L D2 U' B L R'
3) U B2 L2 F L B L' D2 F' U2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2
4) B' F' R2 D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F' U2 L' D' R' B' F D' R' B U'
5) L F2 B' L D' F' R B2 D B R2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U
6) F' D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' D B D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2
7) D F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F L D L2 D' F2 D R' B' U
8) R2 U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' B L D2 F' L F2 U2 B'
9) D R' B' L' U' R2 F2 B L B D R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2
10) U2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D U' L' B2 F' R' U L D F D2 R2
11) U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 B R2 D' F' D' L U F'
12) B R2 B2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' D' B' R' B2 U L F2 D' F2 R2

Remember that if you do OH, you get 2 points.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 24, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Then we have Sarahjdes. 1 point for participation and another for beating previous times. Even though Sarahjdes had the slowest times, he/she did not come in last.


 
Ah ah, I'm a she.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 25, 2012)

2H - Session average: 7.97


Spoiler



1. 6.93 
2. (10.84) 
3. 7.13 
4. (5.82[Should have been faster...]) 
5. 7.36 
6. 7.44 
7. 9.72 
8. 6.97 
9. 8.21 
10. 7.55 
11. 8.65 
12. 9.73



OH - Session average: 13.18


Spoiler



1. 12.31 
2. (18.62) 
3. 15.18 
4. 15.50 
5. 10.53 
6. 11.78 
7. 13.78 
8. 13.52 
9. (9.98) 
10. 14.18 
11. 12.79 
12. 12.24


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 25, 2012)

Sarahjdes said:


> Ah ah, I'm a she.


 
I figured, but I was not too sure.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 26, 2012)

F2B - Round 3

Ao12 : 33.72 (σ = 6.55)

27.70, 46.67, 37.04, 36.70, 47.32, 32.98, 40.65, 29.28, 29.01, 31.69, 25.34, 25.48


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 26, 2012)

Not enough people are entering so I have to take the points away... But OH will stay.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 28, 2012)

avg: 13.29

11.65, 13.26, 12.69, 15.22, (9.62), 12.24, (17.37), 16.03, 11.15, 11.36, 13.67, 15.62

getting better


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 29, 2012)

*Results:*

2H:
4.91 5BLD
7.97 JonnyWhoopes
13.29 tasguitar7
33.72 Sarahjdes

OH:
13.18 JonnyWhoopes

Yay 4 people.

*
Scrambles:*

2H:
1) R2 D2 L F2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 D U L B' D2 R' F L R2 F'
2) U' F D F2 D' L' D B R L' F D R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2
3) F R' U L' F' D' L B L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U
4) B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U R' D' B F U L U2 B2 L2 U' R2
5) L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 F U' B L D' F D' L D' L' U
6) R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 U L D2 B U' R' D2
7) D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' B D L2 R U' B
8) F B L' D' R' F2 U' F2 L F2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U2
9) D2 L2 F D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 U' B L' R2 U2 B2 D' B' U2
10) F D2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D2 F' D2 L R2 U2 B' R2 U L2 D F' U2
11) R U2 D B' R' B L' B2 D' F U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L U2
12) U2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 F' U F2 R F2 U' F D' F L'

OH:
1) U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 D F2 D' F R F2 D' R' B' R' U2 R' F
2) B2 L' D2 U2 L F2 L' R' U2 R' D2 B' R2 F' D2 L U' F D' B' U
3) L2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U R2 D' F2 L U' B L D2 L2 U' R2 B' F2
4) U2 L2 B2 L2 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D F' R B' U2 B2 F D2 U2
5) F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 F R F' U L' R2 B2 L' D2 L' F'
6) D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 U L2 B' R2 U2 B' R' D2 F'
7) L2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 F L' B U' L' R F2 U' F' D2
8) L F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 R' F' U2 R' F2 D L' U2 L' R U
9) U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 B' R2 F R' F U2 L D2 B' U2
10) R B2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 R F2 L U B' L' D' F' U2 L B R' B
11) R' D R2 U' L D F2 L2 D' B U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 D' R2
12) U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 U2 B R2 U B L2 R2 B2 L' B' L U' R'


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 29, 2012)

*with old scrambles, sorry. sub-5 tho! please add mine to the above results...*
5.39, 8.10, 4.87, 4.58, 3.63, 5.38, 3.81, 5.03, 6.00, 5.18, 4.67, 4.14
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.63
worst time: 8.10

current avg5: 4.96 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 4.91 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: *4.91* (σ = 0.64)

session avg: 4.91 (σ = 0.64)
session mean: 5.07


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 30, 2012)

F2B - Round 4 - 2H

A012 : 29.23 (σ = 3.47)

32.98, 23.26, 29.11, 23.66, 29.06, 34.92, 30.09, 28.48, 35.90, 31.80, 27.50, 24.73


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 31, 2012)

5BLD said:


> *with old scrambles, sorry. sub-5 tho! please add mine to the above results...*
> 5.39, 8.10, 4.87, 4.58, 3.63, 5.38, 3.81, 5.03, 6.00, 5.18, 4.67, 4.14
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 3.63
> ...


 
Dangit. I won that round too. Haha.


----------



## gogozerg (Jan 31, 2012)

2H

Average: 08.06

Fastest Time: 06.56
Slowest Time: 09.39
Standard Deviation: 00.59

07.44, 08.51, (09.39), 08.34, 09.04, (06.56), 08.22, 07.82, 07.47, 07.61, 08.75, 07.44


1H

Average: 15.92

Fastest Time: 13.23
Slowest Time: 18.33
Standard Deviation: 01.26

14.33, (13.23), 14.61, 17.64, 17.07, 16.48, 17.82, 15.65, (18.33), 14.80, 15.23, 15.60


0H

DNF



EDIT: vvv Nope. BigGreen is the leader.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 31, 2012)

gogozerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His WCA name...Seems so familiar...Could it be?...Our Leader....


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 31, 2012)

gogozerg said:


> EDIT: vvv Nope. BigGreen is the leader.


 
Wait, are you? I don't get it. BigGreen is our leader, but you are Gilles Roux, right? I'm not so good with sarcasm...


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 31, 2012)

Sarahjdes said:


> Wait, are you? I don't get it. BigGreen is our leader, but you are Gilles Roux, right? I'm not so good with sarcasm...


 
Oh didnt see the edit. 
Well BigGreen was the first to sub 10 Roux. (I think. I could be wrong). 
From what I know Gilles Roux created Roux. Thats why its called Roux. 

UNLESS..A friedrich moment is going on. The original name is CFOP, but was popularized by Jessica friedrich...In this scenario BigGreen is Jessica and Gilles is CFOP. 

Thats my "conspiracy" on what he wrote. I could be totally wrong and just typing nonsense...Am I right?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 31, 2012)

Roux invented Roux. 

BigGreen is just a badass mo*********er.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, I figured that out! I was just wondering why someone would put someone else's WCA numer onto their profile.

Enchanté! C'est franchement génial de pouvoir se reporter à des explications en français sur votre (ton?) site en cas de doute! Super méthode, j'adore, mais surtout, une méthode dont je peux facilement prononcer le nom, en sachant que je le prononce comme il faut, moi!

Ah ah, didn't know about BigGreen!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 1, 2012)

Last call. Anybody?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 1, 2012)

Ill do it after dinner... Gimme like am hour please


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ill do it after dinner... Gimme like am hour please


 
<3 Okie Dokie.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Last call. Anybody?


 
I'm doing it after work tonight. ~10ish EST. Of course, you could always add me in afterwords.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 1, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I'm doing it after work tonight. ~10ish EST. Of course, you could always add me in afterwords.


 
Yeah Ill add you. Ill be sleeping by that time.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

*Results & Scrambles*

Round 4 Results:

2H:
8.06	gogozerg
8.34	PandaCuber
29.23	Sarahjdes

OH:
15.92 gogozerg

If you didnt enter yesterday, Sorry, But I gave you guys an extra day.
Congrats to Sarahjdes, for getting sub 30. 

Scrambles:

2H:
1) D2 L D' B2 R F' D2 F R L2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2
2) R2 D B D' B' U2 R' U' L F' U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R B2
3) U L2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 L U2 B' L2 R' F U2 B' D' F'
4) L D' B2 U' B R2 U2 D L F U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 D2 F2 B2
5) U2 B F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R' F' L R F D B R D2 U2
6) B2 U2 L F R D' B' D2 L F L2 F U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F
7) D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 R F2 U' R D U' F' U
8) U' F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U R' B' F2 U L' U2 L' D B2 D2
9) U' D' B U D2 R' F B' L' B' D2 B' R2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 F
10) L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F L' B2 U' B L F' R' D' U
11) F2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 D L' F R U' L F R B2 R'
12) R2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B' L2 D F' U L F' L2 D B2 R' U'	

OH:
1) U2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 F U2 B' L D' F' L' D2 U F D L2 F
2) R D2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 L R F2 R' D' B' R' B' U2 F2 D B2 F D
3) F2 D2 L' U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R F' L F R' D' U' F L D L2
4) F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F D' B' L R B2 D B' R2 U F'
5) F' D R' L B R B' L' B2 L' B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U
6) U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R U' L' F L2 R B U2 F2 D2 U'
7) R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 R U L R' D2 F U2 R F2 R
8) D2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 D F2 R2 F' R D2 R' B' L2 R'
9) D R2 D U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 B' D2 R' F2 R U' F R' F D2
10) B U F2 L' F2 D2 B R' F2 U B' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 B
11) B2 L2 B F2 R2 B D2 U2 B R2 U2 L D B F2 L F U' R F R
12) L2 B2 L' B2 R D2 L U2 R2 D' L' U2 F' L B' U R2 B' U2


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 2, 2012)

Eh I forgot. Better luck next time (if I remember XD). Well done to the great Gilles Roux


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 2, 2012)

1. 11.81.
2. 8.90
3. 9.65
4. 12.78
5. 12.83
6. 13.78
7. 10.06
8. 6.70
9. 9.16
10. 9.88
11. 9.40
12. 8.63

I'll average it later cause I gotta go.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 3, 2012)

4.46, 4.15, (4.15), 6.04, 4.40, (6.08), 6.01, 5.44, 5.00, 5.31, 5.40, 4.69 = 5.09


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 4, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Other Sub-Step Competitions:
> 
> F2L
> First 2 Layers of CFOP
> ...



It's not just CFOP, it's also Petrus (I think)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> It's not just CFOP, it's also Petrus (I think)


 
Scrambles he uses dont take into consideration oriented edges. So not really.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello; and my own thanks to Monsieur Roux.

2h only:

1:7.23
2:12.20
3:6.50
4:7.22
5:9.13
6:9.90
7:8.03
8:7.33
9.8.44
10: 9.23 
11:8.21
12.6.78

AVG: 8.15 (I would have liked sub 8, I really should warm up before a contest) 

Tralalalala, doobedobedo, humtyhumtybumbumbum ... tee-hee

Do you think the BigGreen eats sandwiches?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 4, 2012)

Must... Beat... BG.
Or on a smaller scale actually remember to do this...


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Must... Beat... BG.
> Or on a smaller scale actually remember to do this...


I understood you to be quite small on a scale anyway?


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 4, 2012)

F2B - Round 5

Ao12 : 26.91 (σ = 4.63)

29.25, 23.25, 39.05, 24.31, 23.92, 39.93, 25.02, 27.89, 25.91, 24.96, 25.51, 22.98

Dang, those two 39's totally killed my average!

Oh well, I still can't believe I lowered my average by 6 seconds in only two weeks!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

Yay sub 8
7.58, 9.25, 9.40, 5.59, 6.16, 6.01, 7.60, 9.19, 8.56, 7.13, 7.92, 8.55

7.80 (σ = 1.14)


----------



## kasochi (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello, my first time to entry F2B competition. 
2H:
9.50 = [ 11.46, 10.67, 8.95, 8.86, 9.75, 8.51, 8.06, (13.01), (6.21), 9.18, 7.40, 12.11 ]

and OH:
16.70 = [ 17.03, 16.73, (13.95), 14.50, 17.56, 16.35, (28.16), 14.00, 17.95, 19.24, 16.11, 17.56 ]


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 5, 2012)

4.80, 5.20, 4.09, 4.54, 5.04, 5.41, 5.37, 5.46, 4.99, 5.47, 4.01, 4.30 => 4.92
yay faster than biggreen


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been out of the country, so sorry for not making new rounds. I go home tonight and thats when this round will end. 
We need some more Roux-ers


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 9, 2012)

How dare you go out of the country, while we're sitting on our arses ...?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 9, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I have been out of the country, so sorry for not making new rounds. I go home tonight and thats when this round will end.
> We need some more Roux-ers


 
I think we have enough somewhat fast rouxers to have some fun. 

I need to revive my Roux forum..... (or let's move that to our site as my site is so out of date...)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 10, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I think we have enough somewhat fast rouxers to have some fun.
> 
> I need to revive my Roux forum..... (or let's move that to our site as my site is so out of date...)


 
Say what? Ahah. What do you want to do?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

*Results and Scrambles*

*Results:*

4.92	5BLD	
5.06	BigGreen	
7.8	PandaCuber	
8.15	Cube-Fu	
9.5	kasochi	
10.3	Cheese11	
26.91	Sarahjdes	

Congrats to 5BLD for sub 5. 
Congrats to Sarahjdes constantly beating her previous times.

*Scrambles:*

1) U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 D U2 B2 R' F' L R2 B' D' L2 F2 L2 
2) B2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 R D2 U B' U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 
3) F2 D' F2 B' L2 F' B2 U D' F' L' F2 U2 L F2 R D2 B2 L B2 R 
4) U R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 B' F2 L' R' F D R U' L B' 
5) R2 B2 L U2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 D R U L' D2 F2 R2 U' F R' 
6) R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L R U' F2 L D F2 D F' U 
7) R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U R2 B L' F R2 F D2 F U R2 
8) R2 U2 R' B2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R' F U' R' F2 U L' R 
9) D L D2 B2 U B D2 B2 L F L2 B2 R2 U2 D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 
10) U' L2 U F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B D2 R B' L R F' D L2 U 
11) D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U L2 R' U' L2 R' F' L' D' F' D2 F' 
12) U L F2 D' B L2 F' U' F' U' R' L2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 U2


----------



## kasochi (Feb 11, 2012)

9.11 = [ 8.07, 9.32, 10.40, 6.10, 8.28, 10.40, (12.76), 9.14, (6.09), 11.36, 9.11, 8.90 ]

it's hard to look ahead during second block...
orz


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

*Results & Scrambles*

*Results:*
9.11 kasochi


*Scramble:*

1) F2 D B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R' F2 R2 U F U L2 F D2 U
2) L' F U L2 U2 D F B' R' B U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 B' U2 B R2
3) D B2 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' R'
4) D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' L' F' L F' D' B2 U' F' D' R
5) D2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U R' B2 R F R2 D2 L2 D' U R' F
6) U2 F' L F2 D F2 R' U' B' U' L2 F2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 U' R2
7) D L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U F R U2 B2 U R' F' U' F'
8) D2 F' R2 B F' L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F L B L B' D L' B' D' L' R'
9) D L F B2 U' R D L D2 L D2 F' R2 B D2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 U2
10) F L' F' L' U B2 R' U L D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2
11) L2 B L2 U2 B D2 U2 F R2 B D2 L U2 F' D R' D B2 F2 R' D'
12) U' L' U' F2 R D' L2 U F D B2 U B2 U' F2 D F2 B2 U' B2


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 14, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> *Results:*
> 9.11 kasochi
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can we have potential closing dates? There was one 3 days ago, I wanted to submit it today, now I see there is a new one... I find it hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Feb 14, 2012)

19.83 = 20.83, 16.81, 24.00, (15.09), 19.81, 17.86, 26.86, 19.34, (30.46), 17.46, 17.69, 17.65

Very inconsistent at the beginning, but the last three was quite consistent.
I start to learn roux 2 days ago, so the average is good enough for me


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

Sarahjdes said:


> Can we have potential closing dates? There was one 3 days ago, I wanted to submit it today, now I see there is a new one... I find it hard to keep up sometimes.


 
Im sorry. 
How about this. You give me time and dates to close the round, and Ill do my best to follow that schedule.


----------



## emolover (Feb 14, 2012)

How about every Saturday and Wednesday at 8 PM? That way people have both days of the weekend to do both rounds.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> How about every Saturday and Wednesday at 8 PM? That way people have both days of the weekend to do both rounds.


 
If Sarahjdes is okay with it, then OK


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 14, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> If Sarahjdes is okay with it, then OK


 
Sure! I don't really mind about the days, I just like to know when the closing date is. Works for me!


----------



## kasochi (Feb 15, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> *Results:*
> 9.11 kasochi



1st place but at the same time last place lol


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 15, 2012)

27.03 (σ = 2.83)

22.02, 31.04, 41.13, 18.70, 25.24, 29.12, 27.65, 30.71, 24.12, 26.84, 26.25, 27.29


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 16, 2012)

Gunna keep this round open till saturday.


----------



## kasochi (Feb 17, 2012)

9.93 (σ = 1.95)
8.14, 12.19, (5.80), 8.60, 9.87, 11.73, 9.30, (13.67), 13.51, 8.44, 9.98, 7.57

I want to reduce over 10 sec...


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 17, 2012)

8.12, 11.09, 8.16, 8.54, 8.26, 10.82, 6.58, 8.00, 7.60, 9.18, 8.61, 7.41= 8.47 avg

Dammit! still not sub-8... grrr


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2012)

(35.63), 32.13, 28.61, 29.44, 22.56, 20.70, 31.07, 27.56, 29.26, 33.68, (19.47), 27.86

= 28.29


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

*Results & Scrambles*

*Results:*​
8.47 Cube-Fu
9.93 kasochi
27.03 Sarahjdes
28.29 Jaycee

I'm sorry, I have been busy and didnt post this on Wednesday. Round will still end on Sunday.

*Scrambles:*​
1) F B2 L' D' R F' B R' F U B L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B
2) U' B' U2 D2 B' R' F2 U' D R' F L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 B
3) F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 R B2 L D2 F D2 U2 R' B' D' U' L' B
4) B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 B L' B2 F' R2 U B2 L2 U2 R'
5) L' D L' F R2 F' R B D2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B2 L2
6) L B' R L F2 U2 F R2 D' R F2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 R F2 U2 L
7) B' R2 B U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 L2 D' B F2 R B L2 U' L U R'
8) U2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 D L2 F' L D' U R U' R' F'
9) R2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U L F D B L B2 D' F2 D U
10) L' D2 B2 L' U D2 R' L U L2 F R2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F'
11) D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 F L' B2 F2 D' U2 L' D2 B2 D'
12) D' L2 D B2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 F' L R2 D L D' U2 F2 L' B


----------



## mightysaur (Feb 25, 2012)

Can I join because I want to improve and compare my block building skills?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

mightysaur said:


> Can I join because I want to improve and compare my block building skills?


 
Oh course! Anybody can join!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2012)

17.17, 28.78, 26.32, (55.75), 23.61, 26.72, (13.30), 16.55, 25.08, 29.56, 18.18, 17.10 = 22.91


----------



## kasochi (Feb 25, 2012)

9.70 = [ 9.13, (8.20), 9.44, (12.22), 9.61, 8.92, 9.34, 8.39, 11.23, 10.27, 8.89, 11.77 ]


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

avg12: 7.80 (σ = 1.08)
7.28, 6.70, 7.62, 7.68, 8.07, 9.15, 6.55, 9.74, 5.94, 9.05, 9.32, 6.53

Prettyyy good.


----------



## mightysaur (Feb 25, 2012)

avg 12: 34.78 (σ = 5.78) (<--what does the thing in the brackets mean)

29.62, 35.51, 39.25, 42.69, 42.33, 27.33, 44.73, 28.81, 25.02, 34.80, 29.20, 38.23


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

mightysaur said:


> avg 12: 34.78 (σ = 5.78) (<--what does the thing in the brackets mean)


 
i believe its the standard deviation. You can read this


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 26, 2012)

Avg : 26.90 (σ = 4.21)

26.30, 24.65, 32.97, 22.43, 24.37, 33.36, 21.80, 26.82, 22.36, 38.27, 24.25, 31.51


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

*Results & Scrambles*

*Results:​*
7.80 PandaCuber
9.70 kasochi
22.91 ben1996123
26.90 Sarahjdes
34.78 mightysaur

I win Good joob guys and gals.

*Scrambles:​*
1) L D B2 U F R B' L' B2 U R' D2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2
2) L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B' D' R2 U L' B2 D R B' R
3) D2 F' R2 B F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' D' L2 F D L' D' F' R' D2 R'
4) F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 L' D' L2 R U2 F' L2 D' B'
5) U' D2 B R F D2 F2 L' D' B' R2 L2 D2 B U2 D2 B L2 F U2
6) D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L R' F' R D U2 R' B
7) D2 R2 L U' B' D2 R B U L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2
8) R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 L D R F U2 L U L2 D U2 L
9) F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B L' D2 F' U B' L' B R' B' F2
10) R B' R2 D' R' B U2 D L' U2 B2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 D2 B2 L'
11) B2 U R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D R2 D B' U2 L' D B' U L2 F2 D R
12) B2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 D F D2 B' U' L' B' F' U2 L2


----------



## kasochi (Feb 28, 2012)

8.90 = [ (10.60), 7.53, 9.06, 8.48, (6.70), 7.32, 10.10, 10.07, 9.60, 9.77, 7.66, 9.39 ]

oh, sub9! really? YAY


----------



## Cube-Fu (Feb 28, 2012)

Phew! Got there. . . 5.31, 7.56, 6.14, 8.91, 7.59, 7.49, 7.42, 9.12, 6.99, 9.93, 8.57, 9.31=avg 7.91


----------



## mightysaur (Feb 29, 2012)

Average: 28.34 (σ = 3.80)

Now my times are more frequently under 30

20.72, 29.38, 34.49, 28.87, 28.19, 32.20, 32.84, 32.32, 26.47, 28.01, 24.39, 19.87


----------



## Erik (Feb 29, 2012)

Might as well give it a go 

6.46, 11.69, 9.10, 7.41, (14.71), 10.44, 6.63, 6.80, 9.52, (6.28), 8.00, 8.17 = 8.42

Sometimes I'm just puzzled about which pieces I should actually look for xD


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 29, 2012)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG Did I say ZOMG!?

avg12: 6.72 (σ = 1.08)
6.91, 9.29, 6.14, 6.53, 6.81, 7.61, 6.95, 5.15, 6.27, 9.09, 5.77, 4.76

Sub 7...I cant believe it. LOL This is really good for me.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Mar 3, 2012)

Avg = 26.50 (σ = 2.27)

25.04, 28.57, 33.43, 21.82, 27.12, 22.59, 23.95, 27.96, 29.81, 25.39, 28.31, 26.23


----------



## mightysaur (Mar 11, 2012)

25.08, 32.01, 27.09, 20.71, 24.24, 23.21, 28.83, 22.40, 32.45, 23.70, 23.19, 24.39

session avg: 25.41 (σ = 3.02)


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 11, 2012)

14.94, 16.27, 17.53, 11.72, 13.25, 16.21, 12.42, 13.96, 12.41, 16.97, 15.05, 13.20 

current avg12: 14.47 (σ = 1.58)

i started roux 4 days ago


----------

